
IBM's Role in the Holocaust (2017) - lordgrenville
https://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/ibm-and-quot-death-s-calculator-quot-2
======
lordgrenville
> In the concentration camps, IBM's code for Jews was 8. Its code for Gypsies
> was 12. General executions were coded as 4, death in the gas chambers as 6.

I was aware that IBM played a role in the Holocaust, but didn't know the
extent to which it resembled any regular government software contract today.

